# single mum wanting to move but don't have permission from the father



## Charlie74 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Guys

I'm wondering if someone can offer advice please.
I am a UK citizen but live in Spain at the moment. Fourteen months ago my daughter's father visited Spain to see my daughter but then refused to return her on the agreed day.
I have since stopped unsupervised contact and am waiting to go to court to gain full custody. We separated (never married) whilst I was pregnant and it was only when he took her and didn't return her and the Guardia Civil (police) wouldn't help because we'd never been to court, that I realised I needed to do this.

I have been offered a job in Dubai but I am worried I won't get her father's permission. He actually lives in the Middle East but I believe he won't agree simply to spite me.
He never calls her, he doesn't pay any maintenance, despite him earning a high salary.

Any advice on what to do?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I swear I have seen a few posts on here a few months ago where a guy was asking the same kind of questions under different names?


----------



## Charlie74 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've done a search and it came up with a few that said I need a letter of no objection from the father. 
But what if that isn't an option because I can't get hold of him?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What father? Don't tell him, and if his name is on your daughter's birth certificate, tell the people in immigration that you don't know where he is and he has had no contact since she was born.

Providing you have a sufficient salary then you can still sponsor your daughter on your own.


----------



## Charlie74 (Apr 6, 2016)

Worried that if I do this I'll need to go to court to prove this and they may find him and he'll still get his way of spiting me :-(


----------



## Charlie74 (Apr 6, 2016)

I will try that though...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Better if no father is named on the birth certificate, but as others said it's possible if you can convince the immigration dudes that father been absent since before your daughter was born.

As an aside and I guess you already know, it's an expensive and at times very tough place to be a single mum here, be a little careful and don't get over committed financially as that could prevent you leaving if you had to for any reason.

Good luck


----------



## Charlie74 (Apr 6, 2016)

thanks 
fully intend to live as cheaply as possible and save as much as possible and retire in 12 years


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Charlie74 said:


> thanks
> fully intend to live as cheaply as possible and save as much as possible and retire in 12 years


I think most of us did.. good luck


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> I swear I have seen a few posts on here a few months ago where a guy was asking the same kind of questions under different names?


IS this the one you meant?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/375649-divorce-help.html


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

QOFE said:


> IS this the one you meant?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/375649-divorce-help.html


Yea that's the one!

This looks like OP is the wife :lol:


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Yea that's the one!
> 
> This looks like OP is the wife :lol:


Definitely the same but never been married to each other according to first post


----------



## nabb (Apr 30, 2016)

Does your daughter have her passport already? I know in the USA both parents have to be present to get a minors passport, however leaving there is no problem. When I first visited dubai last year it was just me and my children and no questions were asked about the father.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Be aware that you will not be able to know with certainty that you can sponsor your daughter or not until you actually apply for the visa after you are here. 
Your company PRO will need to help a bit. Presumably they are aware of some of the complications with your situation and may be able to advise best.


----------

